# Banded wether urinating slowly



## jcarr492 (May 3, 2011)

We banded a wether on Sunday. But I've noticed he's urinating slowly. He's eating, drinking and acting just fine. No temp as of yet. We were careful to get all the testes in the band and not the teats. Is this normal the first few days/week. Or is there something wrong?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Is it a steady stream?


----------



## jcarr492 (May 3, 2011)

Ksalvagno, yes it is. Like when the kids fed them yesterday evening, he got into his feeding stall and he started to pee just before eating, but went ahead and ate while he was still urinating. It was just a slow steady stream. No "start/stop", he wasn't forcing it out or anything. We've seen him urinate just in the pen too when its not feeding time and he'll stop, like they all do to pee, and start to urinate and its slow and steady. Seems to take longer to finish. Then he goes on his merry way. I was just concerned and didn't know if this is normal when newly banded. He was born end of Feb(per breeder) but as small as he was when we picked him up in May, we are thinking either both his parents were small and small bone stucture or he was a runt, or born around the beginning of March. His bone structure is really petite compared to the other three wethers we have. The other three were banded and cut when we picked them up. In the past, we've picked up wethers still banded, but shriveling up so they urinated just fine. This is the first time I've helped band a wether(my brother did it because they used to own boers and banded several before) and first time I've witnessed this with a banding.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I wouldn't worry about it if the stream is steady.


----------



## jcarr492 (May 3, 2011)

Okay, phew! Relieved to know. Also, were we supposed to give any type of injections when banding? He was last wormed at the end of April. He's not wormy.


----------



## TreasureKFarm (Jun 8, 2017)

Typically I give all the kids I castrate two cc of CD&T its to prevent tetanus and infection. I surgically remove my kids testicles to make sure I have both lol I do know a couple breeders that do not give the CD&T, it is just a good preventive!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I do agree.


----------

